# قوالب لصهر الالمنيوم



## بوعبداللة (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ابحث من يعمل قوالب لصه الالمنيوم لوجهة باب كامل تقريباً بمقاس 90+200 ومكينة لضقط الرمل في القالب................. وشكراً


----------



## engh2009 (15 أغسطس 2009)

هلا ابو عبداللهكيفكمستعد لتنفيذ القالب وجميع القوالبكيف اتواصل بك


----------



## اسماعيل ابو السباع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بوعبد الله كيف التوصل معكم انا موجودبالرياض وللعلم شغل الالمنيوم هي مهنة الاب والجد 
وانا مستعد للخدمات 0507199973 هذا جوالي


----------

